# Unicodezeichen übereinander bringen



## dadon511 (20. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich brauche eine mü mit einem Dach drauf als Zeichen. Ich weiß, dass das Unicodezeichen für mü _&#956_  ist und das für Zirkumflex _&#710_. Aber wie bringe ich die Zeichen übereinander?

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Gumbo (20. Juli 2007)

Du musst das kombinierende Zirkumflex-Zeichen (U+0302) wählen:
	
	
	



```
µ&#770;
```


----------



## dadon511 (20. Juli 2007)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## dadon511 (20. Juli 2007)

Hallo!

Ich schon wieder! Kennt jemand kombinierende Oberstriech-Zeichen? Bei mir kommt nur


```
¯x
```

raus.


----------



## Gumbo (20. Juli 2007)

Auch hier brauchst du wieder das kombinierendes Makron-Zeichen (U+0304):
	
	
	



```
x&#772;
```
Ach ja: der kombinierende Überstrich (U+0305, ?) ist eine Position weiter.


----------

